# SCROLL SAWS



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Do any of you use scroll Saws a lot? 

If so What fore?


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

I use them for very tight curved surfaces. Especially inside curves and scroll work in a smaller dimension.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Buddy of mine has a Dremel one he likes a lot.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

JJ, 
Best feature is a short blade that can be inserted in a hole. Blade clamps above and below. 
I chose a 14" band saw and a hand powered scroll.... need more track.... always need more track... awk.... the voice.... 

John


----------



## Ron Hill (Sep 25, 2008)

I use my all the time scratchbuilding. It especially useful in cutting out windows for my buildings. 
Ron


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

The reason I asked is I saw some local bargins on Scroll Saws and was wondering how much guys used them 

JJ


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

I have a nice one my Father In Law had given me...never use it. I should find something to do with it. 

Chris


----------

